# Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht



## Toby1977 (20. Juli 2015)

Petri zusammen,

da ich relativ viel Feedern gehe ist mein Verbrauch an Dips und Liquids aufs Jahr gesehen relativ hoch. Hoch genug mir Gedanken zu machen ob es nicht möglich ist, diese Produkte selbst herzustellen. 
"Jeder" hat schon einmal Zuckerrübensirup etc ins Futter gekippt. Fündig geworden bin ich bei den E-Zigaretten. Durch den Umstieg von der normalen Zigarette auf die Dampfe kam ich vor einiger Zeit mit dem Tabakersatz "Liquids" in Kontakt und damit irgendwann auch mit den Lebensmittel Aromen...
Genauer hingeschaut und etwas in der Lebensmittel-Branche umgehört kam heraus, das in wirklich vielen Dips und Lockstoffen nur pflanzliches Glycerin ( bei den Dickflüssigen Dips für Korb und Hakenköder ) und Propylenglycol/Wasser Gemisch ( bei den großen Flaschen die als Futterzusatz genommen werden ) enthalten ist. 
Damit bin ich angefangen zu experimentieren, da die meisten ja eh tendenziell die gleichen Lockstoffe nutzen wollte ich mich eben von denen etwas abgrenzen...
Herausgekommen ist mittlerweile eine Vielzahl von Dips die ich in den Unterschiedlichsten Situationen einsetze und die mir schon den ein oder anderen Bonusfisch beschert haben. 
Momentaner Hit ist Sesam geröstet ... funktioniert wunderbar auf Brassen...

Hier mal eine kleine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung

Das benötigte Material







Für das Beispiel eines Erdbeer Dips habe ich folgende Zutaten genommen...

pflanzliches Glycerin ohne Nikotin
Aromen
leere Flaschen
eine 1ml Spritze mit stumpfer Kanüle / beim nächsten mal nehme ich eine 5ml pipette
Lebensmittel Farbe rot

Schritt 1





benötigtes Material zurecht gelegt

Schritt 2





Mit Hilfe der Spritze 5ml des Erdbeer-Aromas in die Flasche gegeben und darauf 10 Tropfen Farbstoff

Schritt 3





Die Flasche habe ich bis zum oberen Rand mit dem pflanzlichen Glycerin aufgefüllt

Schritt 4





Das ganze wurde dann ordentlich durchgeschüttelt ( Die Flasche wurde erst später vollends aufgefüllt )

und beschriftet






Danach ging es ab in die Dip-Kiste






Dies war nur das Bsp für ein Futterkorb Dip bzw für den Hakenköder...( Dip mit Krabben/Muschel Aroma klappt auch super auf Aal oder am Gummifisch )

Für den Lockstoff für die Futterzubereitung nehme ich nur 2% des Aromas mische Propylenglycol und dest. Wasser zu gleichen teilen. Also 490 ml Propylenglycol + 490ml dest. Wasser + 20ml Aroma = 1ltr Lockstoff Von dieser Mixtur verwende ich aber nur gut 50ml( pro kg Trockenmasse ) also erheblich weniger als bei fertigen Produkten und mische dies mit der für das Futter benötigten Wassermenge.

Die ganzen Zutaten ( pflanzliches Glycerin, leere Flaschen, Aromen, Pipette ) habe ich bei aroma-shopping.de bezogen dort gibt es über 500 Aromen, zwar nicht alle für unsere Belange aber man hat eine Wahnsinns Kombinationsmöglichkeit. Am vergangenen Wochenende habe ich super mit Sesam geröstet und einer Kombination aus Erdbeer/roter Johannesbeere/Himbeere gefangen

Lt. Hersteller soll demnächst eine neutrale Aminosäuren-Basis herauskommen, die man dann ganz nach eigenen Bedürfnissen aromatisieren kann...dann wird das ganze auch beim Karpfenangeln interessant und ich werde es mal testen

Schöner Nebeneffekt ... selbst hergestellt kostet so ein fertiges Fläschchen dann nur noch ein drittel des Preises aus dem Angelgeschäft

Viel Spaß beim nachmachen

Fang was 

Toby


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Reschpekt!
und danke.

Das ist mal ein Einstieg ins Forum!


----------



## Toby1977 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Danke Thomas, Geheimniskrämerei war in den 80/90ern angesagt, habe da nie viel von gehalten Wissen für sich zu behalten wenn Sportfreunde davon profitieren können 

Toby


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Gute Einstellung..


----------



## Vanner (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Das hört sich doch super an, danke für´s Einstellen.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Sehr interessant!


Nachfrage: _"Lt. Hersteller soll demnächst eine neutrale Aminosäuren-Basis herauskommen..."_
Was für'n Hersteller meinst du?
Einer aus der E-Zigaretten-Zubehör-Riege?
Was machen die denn mit Aminosäuren?
Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Toby1977 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Hi,

Das ist ein Lebensmittel-Aromen Verarbeitender Betrieb, die Aromen werden halt auch von den E-Zigaretten Nutzern genommen um damit ihre Flüssigkeit herzustellen. Der Shop richtet sich aber wohl lt. Aussage des Betreibers hauptsächlich an Zuckerbäcker etc

Was das für Aminosäuren sein werden kann ich nicht sagen...werde es aber mal verfolgen

Für zählte nur das es auch ohne funktioniert ... find die ganze Geschichte recht spannend

Toby


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Hi Toby,
Danke fürs Einstellen des Berichts! 
Ich finde das auch sehr spannend. 
Vor allem da ich selber Dampfer und "Mischer" bin. Werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Und das schöne daran, wenn ein Aroma keine Fische fängt, kann ichs ja immer noch wegdampfen :q


----------



## Toby1977 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Hi Franz_16,

hmm Muschel oder Krabbe in der Dampfe ... ich weiss nicht recht


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Beim dampfen bleib ich beim Menthol, aber was sich bezüglich der Dips hier ergeben wird, werd ich mit Spannung verfolgen ..
;-))))


----------



## Toby1977 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Einmal Mentholiker immer Mentholiker Thomas, geht mir nicht anders


----------



## Seb_Me (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Also ich dampfe das lieber. Aber wenns beim Fischen geht, warum nicht...

Auch bekennender Mentholiker!


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

99,5%iges  Glycerin?

oder 85%iges Glycerin?


----------



## Merlin115 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Habe soforf bestellt und werde das ausprbieren, Der Laden ist ja nur 8km entfernt. Super


----------



## Toby1977 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

99,8 sogar ... je weniger Wasser desto a) reiner das Glycerin und b) desto größer die Wolke unter Wasser ... Wasser hat in Glycerin nix zu suchen wir wollen ja eine größtmögliche Duftspur unter Wasser erzielen ...
 Wir haben dazu ein Video gemacht wie sich das Glycerin im Wasser verhält sehr interessant

 Toby


----------



## Toby1977 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Merlin, bin gespannt was du für Erfahrungen damit machst...werde am kommenden WE auch noch einige neue testen


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Klasse ,da mach ich mich jetzt lieber selber mal ran anstatt
das Zeug fertig zu kaufen.
Top.#6


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*



Toby1977 schrieb:


> 99,8 sogar ... je weniger Wasser desto a) reiner das Glycerin und b) desto größer die Wolke unter Wasser ... Wasser hat in Glycerin nix zu suchen wir wollen ja eine größtmögliche Duftspur unter Wasser erzielen ...
> Wir haben dazu ein Video gemacht wie sich das Glycerin im Wasser verhält sehr interessant
> 
> Toby



Danke.


----------



## retaks (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Klasse! 
Da ich nach dem Rauch-Stop nun auch von der Dampfe weg gekommen bin, aber noch jede Menge PG0/VG0 inkl. div. Aromen habe, bin ich froh endlich eine Verwendung dafür zu finden  Wegschmeißen war viel zu schade ;-)

Werde es beim nächsten Trip mal ausprobieren!


----------



## mopa (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Super Info, danke an dích,
werde wohl die nächsten Tage mich auch mal ans mischen geben.
Danke für den Tipp,
Ich nutze die Dips gern zum Dippen!! ( Klingt lustig...)
Klebt denn das selbstgemachte Aroma auch gut am Köder zB Maden oden oder Gummi Fisch?=


----------



## Toby1977 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*



mopa schrieb:


> Super Info, danke an dích,
> werde wohl die nächsten Tage mich auch mal ans mischen geben.
> Danke für den Tipp,
> Ich nutze die Dips gern zum Dippen!! ( Klingt lustig...)
> Klebt denn das selbstgemachte Aroma auch gut am Köder zB Maden oden oder Gummi Fisch?=


 
 ja auf jeden Fall ... ist natürlich unter Wasser flüchtig aber genau das will man ja ... es soll sich eine Lockspur bilden die den Fisch zum Hakenköder führt...
 Ich fülle damit gern ein Maiskorn, also dosierspitze in das Maiskorn gehalten und vollgepumpt..unter Wasser gibt Maiskorn dann langsam das Glycerin/Aromen gemisch ab.

 Toby


----------



## bachläufer (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Cool :m
Da werd ich auch mal anfangen mir ein paar Dips zu brauen^^


----------



## mopa (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Klingt gut, da werde ich wohl mal bestellen. Danke nochmal für die Beschreibung der Hafteigenschaften.


----------



## Toby1977 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Bin mal gespannt auf was für Ergebnisse ihr kommt und was ihr zusammen mischt ... 

 Erfahrungen können dann ja hier auch geteilt werden, finde das ganz spannend zu sehen was andere daraus machen werden 

 Toby


----------



## KoaxKalli (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Hi,
Klingt äußerst interessant. Tolle Idee. Kann ich das dann auch so einsetzen wie ein Liquid? Da ich Karpfenangler bin benötige ich öfter mal die ein oder andere Flasche aber 10€/0,5Liter sind doch nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Toby1977 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Hi,

zum dippen auf jedenfall ... das Glycerin lässt die Murmeln auch härter werden nach dem soaken ... des weitern ( Glycerin ist ein Zuckeralkohol ( nein davon wird man nicht betrunken )) bringt das Zeug eine ordentliche Grundsüße mit sich was ja auch nicht zu verachten ist

Toby


----------



## yukonjack (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Bin mal gespannt, wann einer auf die Idee kommt den Aalkiller zu dampfen|kopfkrat müsste umgekehrt doch auch gehen............


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt, als ich die dampfertauglichen Aromastoffe wie Krabbe, Muschel und Knoblauch gesehen habe... :q
Boah... Da schüddelst Dich doch durch, wenn das neben Dir einer - wie sagt man? - dampft?!?!


----------



## Toby1977 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Das gleiche hatte ich mich auch gefragt...kann mir kaum vorstellen dass das einer dampft...das zeug verwendet wohl ein chipshersteller k.a. wer und besprüht damit die Kartoffelscheiben bevor diese durch die gewürzmischung gezogen werden ... auch das ist irgendwie eine komische Vorstellung 

Krabbe und Muschel funzt auf jeden Fall auf Aal und Zander ganz gut ... beim Feedern bisher kein Erfolg mit erzielen können da waren die fruchtigen Aromen bisher immer der Bringer


----------



## thedudy (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Guten morgen zusammen.
Das hört sich interessant an! Hast du da eine empfehlung wo man die sachen bestellen kann.

gesendet von Samsung S5


----------



## Vanner (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Bezugsquelle ist doch angegeben, einfach mal richtig gucken.


----------



## thedudy (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Oh sorry dann habe ich das überlesen.

gesendet von Samsung S5


----------



## Toby1977 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*



thedudy schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen.
> Das hört sich interessant an! Hast du da eine empfehlung wo man die sachen bestellen kann.
> 
> gesendet von Samsung S5



thedudy ich hab dir mal ne pn geschrieben


----------



## juwipol (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Klasse!!! Werde das mit meinen Freunden mal ausprobieren. Danke dafür! Finde es auch super, dass dieser Bericht besonders vor gehoben wurde.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Ein Tip ihr lieben Leute, Glyzerin ist nicht nur für Dips, Lockmittelchen und E- Zigaretten zu gebrauchen.
Glyzerin ist in nahezu jedem Reinigungsmittel, Fleckenentferner, Haushaltsreiniger, Gummipflege, Seifenblasenspiel für Kinder usw. und wenn ihr im Krankenhaus liegt nach einer OP der inneren Organe und noch nichts trinken dürft, bekommt ihr von der Krankenschwester ein Glyzerinstäbchen in die Schnute, gegen die Trockenheit in selbiger.
Das heißt natürlich auch, dass es dementsprechend viele versch. Bezugsquellen für diesen enorm vielseitigen Stoff gibt, nicht nur den E- Zigaretten- Liquid- Selbstbasteljob.
Nur so als Hinweis, um euren Geldbeutel zu schonen, damit mehr Kohle für Angelkram übrig bleibt.:m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das heißt natürlich auch, dass es dementsprechend viele versch. Bezugsquellen für diesen enorm vielseitigen Stoff gibt, nicht nur den E- Zigaretten- Liquid- Selbstbasteljob.
> Nur so als Hinweis, um euren Geldbeutel zu schonen, damit mehr Kohle für Angelkram übrig bleibt.:m


Wird dann aber auch nicht billiger. Ein Liter Glycerin DAB kostet nunmal ~8€, damit kann man schon einiges an Dips machen.
Billiger wird es nur in größeren Gebinden.


----------



## LexParker2703 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Ich Zahle für einen Liter 2 Euro wenn es das selbe ist.

 Glycerin E422 reinst USP 99,5% 


 Gesendet vom Fahrrad auf dem Klo


----------



## thedudy (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Ich Zahle für einen Liter 2 Euro wenn es das selbe ist.
> 
> Glycerin E422 reinst USP 99,5%
> 
> ...


Hi lexParker2703

Und wo wenn man fragen darf.
Ist es rein Pflanzlich (kann man es künstlich herstellen?) Wo wäre dann der unterschied?
Fragen über fragen[emoji15]


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Geiler Trööt. Den habe ich wohl bisher Überlesen. Aber wie viel muss man denn in etwa, so ganz grob über den Daumen gepeilt, für ein Starterset investieren? Ich Feedere auch gerne. Aber ich habe Zweifel, das sich das für mich lohnt.


----------



## KoaxKalli (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Hallo,
Ist das Liquid bzw. der Dip eher wässrig oder schön klebrig?

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Toby1977 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

es ist klebrig ... und haftet gut an den Maden etc ... es ist wie gesagt nix anderes als das was der großteil der Angelindustrie uns verkauft ... es soll angeblich demnächst ein starterset rauskommen so das man sich drei dips selber machen kann ... wann das sein wird und was es kosten wird kann ich leider nicht sagen, werde mal eine Anfrage stellen ...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Ich Zahle für einen Liter 2 Euro wenn es das selbe ist.
> 
> Glycerin E422 reinst USP 99,5%



Na dann mal her mit der Quelle, 1 Liter für 2€ wäre mal was. Aber jetzt komm nicht mit Abnahmemenge von x Litern .... 




> Aber wie viel muss man denn in etwa, so ganz grob über den Daumen gepeilt, für ein Starterset investieren?


Würde mal sagen so 20€ für den Anfang. 1 Liter VG und ein paar Aromen.


----------



## Toby1977 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Bzgl des Startersets habe ich mal nachgefragt, es ist ab sofort verfügbar

Gruß

Toby


----------



## mopa (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen 89% VG und 99,8 % VG.
Es ist mir bewusst das das der Wassergehalt kleiner ist bei 99,8%.
Nur Wie wirkt sich das auf das fertige Fluid aus?
Hat das 89% Nachteile bei der Aroma Aufnahme und würde mann den unterschied wirklich bemerken?


----------



## Toby1977 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

es wäre lediglich etwas dünnflüssiger was sich im Korb nicht sonderlich bemerkbar macht, als Dip für Hakenköder würde ich es so zähflüssig wie möglich bevorzugen...es soll ja auch am Grund ankommen


----------



## Chris3211 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Also erstmal danke!
Hätte da noch eine Frage denkst du dass ich dass evtl auch zum Boilies machen nehmen kann?  Oder bleibt davon nach dem Kochen nichts mehr über?  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maxthecat (27. November 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Moin !
Da ich ja auch Dampfer bin werde ich das mit den Aromen die ich nicht mag auch machen und Dipp's mir herstellen .

Das Glycerin müsst Ihr nicht teuer als 1 L Gebinde in den Aromen- Dampf -Shops kaufen . Das gibt es auch bei ebay , 5 Liter Kanister für ca. 18 € inkl. Versand und ebenfalls 99,5 % DAB Qualität ! Sollte man kühl und dunkel lagern ( Keller ,Kühlschrank etc. ).

Das bekommen auch Pferde als Futtermittelzusatz ,kann also für die Fische nicht schlechter sein .#6

Ebenso mit den Aromen ,da gibt es auch welche die hoch konzentriert sind und man nur sehr wenig von benötigt ( baccararose.de ) . Sind auch meist viel günstiger als die " Dampferaromen " zbsp. aromen4you.com . da gibt es auch viele Aromen , ebenfalls noch Lebensmittelfarben .
LG.
Dieter


----------



## Maxthecat (27. November 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Hi !
Ja kannste auch Boilies von machen . Es geht ja auch bei den Hausfrauen für Marmelade kochen , Kuchen ,Waffel und Kekse backen !  Das kannste ja nachher in die noch heiße bzw. warme Masse mit reingeben . Probiere es aus ,wird klappen .

Die es professionell Herstellen nehmen ja auch nichts anderes als Lebensmittelaromen -Farben dazu ! #6


----------



## Maxthecat (27. November 2015)

*AW: Dips und flüssigen Lockstoff selbst gemacht*

Zum andicken und schön süß ginge doch auch Puderzucker,Honig dazu in den Dipp geben . Ordentlich verrührt sollte es denn ein schöner "Sirup" werden der gut und lange an Maden ,Mais etc. hält .


----------

